# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  टोरेंट क्या होता है? उसका उपयोग और फायदे.

## jethalal

मुझे PM मारफत एक मित्र ने पूछा...
_
ये torrent क्या होता है कैसे काम करता है मैंने torrent लिंक के बारे में बहुत सुना है. इसको कैसे डाउन लोड किया जाता है बताने की कृपा करें_

तो ये लीजिए जवाब...
आपको rapidshare,fileserve,filesonic जेसी साइट्स के बारे में तो मालूम ही होगा की उधर से मुफ्त में विडियो, मूवी वगेरा डाउनलोड कर सकते हो. लेकिन इसी http / filesharing साइट्स में डाउनलोड करने में दिक्कत ये होती है की यदि ५०% डाउनलोड फिनिश होने के बाद आपका इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन टूट जाए तो वापस ०% से डाउनलोड शुरू करना पड़ता है.

और हर डाउनलोड से पहेले वो आपको ३० सेकंड जितना wait करना पड़ता है. 

लेकिन टोरेंट में ये दिक्कत नही होती. आप बस utorrent नामक सोफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करे. 
बाद में thepiratebay, extratorrent जेसी किसी torrent वेबसाईट से जाके जो आपको गेम,मूवी या म्यूजिक फाइल लेनी हो, उसका टोरेंट फ़ाइल डाउनलोड करे.
उस टोरेंट फैली को utorrent में खोले और वो डाउनलोड शुरू हो जाएगा.

टोरेंट का सबसे बेस्ट उपयोग करना हो तो, इंटरनेट का night-unlimited प्लान ले, रात को २ बजे टोरेंट चालु करके सो जाए, सुबह ७ बजे आपकी मनपसंद मूवी डाउनलोड होके रेडी हो जाएगी. 
बिच में इंटरनेट कनेक्शन टूट जाए तो भी परवा नही, वो वापस जिधर से बाकि होगा वहीं से शुरू करेगा.


टोरेंट के दो महत्वपूर्ण घटक है 
seeders/seed: उन लोगो का डाऊनलोड पूरा हो गया हें ओर वे फ़ाइल को बाँट रहे है.
leecher: इनका फाइल डाउनलोड अभी बाकि है.

तो जिस टोरेंट फाइल के seeders /seed, उस के leecher के अनुपात में ज्यादा हो वो फाइल ज्यादा स्पीड से डाउनलोड होगी.

----------


## ranju

आपकी और से एक और जानकारी भरा सूत्र, बधाई स्वीकार करे,मित्र.

----------


## ranju

सर बिट  टोरेंट के बारे मैं आपको क्या बोलना है?

----------


## mailer_demon

*बहुत बढ़िया जेठाभाई. तोर्रेंट के बारे में पहला सूत्र शुरू करने पर बधाई.

हमारे बहुत सारे दोस्त जो तोर्रेंट के बारे में जानना चाहते है, लेकिन सही जानकारी के अभाव में जान नहीं पाते.

मेरी प्रार्थना है की, अगर हो सके तो इस विषय पर थोडा और प्रकाश डाले.

ये हुयी न हम सबके काम की बात.

धन्यवाद*

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

बहुत बदिया जानकारी जेठ लाल जी........ धन्यवाद

----------


## jethalal

> सर बिट  टोरेंट के बारे मैं आपको क्या बोलना है?


आप bittorrent, utorrent ऐसा कोई भी client इस्तेमाल कर सकते हो. 
पहेले लोग ये बोलते थे की bittorrent में स्पीड ज्यादा आती है, लेकिन मुझे अपने अनुभव में कोई खास फर्क नही दिखा इसलिए मै utorrent इस्तेमाल करता हू क्योकी वो साइज़ में छोटा है और CPU पे ज्यादा बोज नही डालता..

*टोरेंट फाइल किनके लिए :*

आप सामान्य फिल्मो को तो टीवी पे भी देख सकते हो,  बाजार में भी सीडी मिलती है लेकिन नए गेम्स जेसे call of duty 4, assassin's creed, fallout3 जो की 2GB से भी बड़ी साइज़ में होते है, आपके शहर में इनकी पायरेटेड डीवीडी नही मिल रही है. या पायरेटेड डीवीडी की क्वालिटी एकदम घटिया है या फिर कोई एसी पूरानी लेकिन फेमस इंग्लिश फिल्म चाहिए वो भी ओरिजिनल HD क्वालिटी में तो फिर टोरेंट आपकी मदद करता है...जब तक की उसके seeder चालु हो.

उसी प्रकार से बड़ी साइज़ के सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करने में भी बहुत उपयुक्त है.

----------


## AJAYHMH

*seeds aur leecher ke bare me aur jankari de mitr*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

टोर्रेंट का उपयोग उन लोगो के लिए अच्छा रहता है जो की किसी कारण वश स्लो नेट स्पीड वाले कनैक्शन को प्रयोग कर रहे है। इस डौन्लोड मेथड से फ़ाइल को कितना भी समय लगा कर पूरा किया जा सकता है। चाहे जितनी बार नेट का कनैक्शन टूटे कोई फरक नहीं परता । किसी किस्म का डाटा लॉस नहीं होता।

परंतु यहा यह ध्यान रखने वाली बात है की अगर आप ले रहे है तो आपको दूसरों को देना भी पड़ेगा क्यों की यह सिस्टम आदान प्रदान व्यवस्था पर आधारित है।  अर्थात यह संभव है की अगर आपने 2 जीबी की फ़ाइल डौन्लोड की है तो 3 जीबी डाटा अपलोड भी हो गया हो।

अत: डाटा के आने जने पर ध्यान रखना जरूरी है।

----------


## jethalal

> परंतु यहा यह ध्यान रखने वाली बात है की अगर आप ले रहे है तो आपको दूसरों को देना भी पड़ेगा क्यों की यह सिस्टम आदान प्रदान व्यवस्था पर आधारित है।  अर्थात यह संभव है की अगर आपने 2 जीबी की फ़ाइल डौन्लोड की है तो 3 जीबी डाटा अपलोड भी हो गया हो।
> *अत: डाटा के आने जने पर ध्यान रखना जरूरी है।*


हाँ दोस्त ये आपने बहोत पते की बात कही. वरना खामखाँ ही नेट का बिल बढ़ जाता है. इसलिए नए बंदे जब टोरेंट का इस्तेमाल करे तो चालु कर के भूल न जाए.
और नाईट-अनलिमिटेड हो तो भी सुबह स्वयं उसको क्लोज करना न भूले! इसके लिए किसी automatic-time सॉफ्टवेयर पर आधारित न रहें.

----------


## mailer_demon

> टोर्रेंट का उपयोग उन लोगो के लिए अच्छा रहता है जो की किसी कारण वश स्लो नेट स्पीड वाले कनैक्शन को प्रयोग कर रहे है। इस डौन्लोड मेथड से फ़ाइल को कितना भी समय लगा कर पूरा किया जा सकता है। चाहे जितनी बार नेट का कनैक्शन टूटे कोई फरक नहीं परता । किसी किस्म का डाटा लॉस नहीं होता।
> 
> परंतु यहा यह ध्यान रखने वाली बात है की अगर आप ले रहे है तो आपको दूसरों को देना भी पड़ेगा क्यों की यह सिस्टम आदान प्रदान व्यवस्था पर आधारित है।  अर्थात यह संभव है की अगर आपने 2 जीबी की फ़ाइल डौन्लोड की है तो 3 जीबी डाटा अपलोड भी हो गया हो।
> 
> अत: डाटा के आने जने पर ध्यान रखना जरूरी है।


*बिलकुल सही कहे जेठाभाई, वैसे ये दुनिया ही आदान प्रदान की है. किसी कारन वश या पैसे की कमी से जो हम सॉफ्टवेर या अन्य तरह की फाइल जो नहीं खरीद सकते वो तोर्रेंट की बदौलत डाउनलोड कर यूज़ कर सकते है.

जहा तक उप्लोअडिंग की बात है आप उसे लिमिटेड कर सकते है या बंद भी कर सकते है अगर आपका नेट लिमिटेड है तो. ये सब इसी तोर्रेंट सॉफ्टवेर की inbuilt फीचर है.*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> बहुत ही बढ़िया एवं सरल शब्दों में समझा दिया,
> धन्यवाद|


*आभार मित्र , आभार*

----------


## sanjeetspice

> seeder हैं तो 100 दिन भी लगा सकते हो लेकिन सीडर नहीं हैं तो फिर नहीं कर पाओगे अटक आओगे।


सीडर है ये केसे पता चलता है 

या पता चलेगा

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> सीडर है ये केसे पता चलता है 
> 
> या पता चलेगा


मित्र पेज 10 की नवी और दसवी प्रविष्टि देखे। मैंने उसमे वो जगह दिखा दी है जहां से सीदर के बारे मे पता चलता है।

----------


## sanjeetspice

बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी 

जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया दोस्त

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो मित्र |*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मनोज जी आपका धन्यवाद,
आपके आदेश और सहयोग से ही मे इसे लिख पाया। अगर आप ने dropbox के बारे मे न बताया होता तो मे कुछ न कर पता। 
आपके अगले आदेश के प्रतीक्षा रहेगी।

----------


## mister.dabang

maja aa gaya

----------


## lali1818

torrent ke tech tips dijiye

----------


## cobra

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो मित्र |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है  मेरी तरफ से रेपो ++++++++++


आपका आभारी हूँ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो मित्र |


आपका आभारी हूँ। 


बस स्वास्थ्य के कारण कुछ लाचार हो गया हूँ वरना फॉरम की कुछ और सेवा करता

----------


## Devil khan

bhai मुझे एक बात जाननी है जिस भी तोर्रेंट में सीडर बिलकुल ना हों ..........और उसे डाउनलोड करना हों तो कैसे करेंगे

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मुझे भी ये ही बात जाननी है जो डेविल भाई ने पूछी है .
bhai मुझे एक बात जाननी है जिस भी तोर्रेंट में सीडर बिलकुल ना हों ..........और उसे डाउनलोड करना हों तो कैसे करेंगे

----------


## The Master

> bhai मुझे एक बात जाननी है जिस भी तोर्रेंट में सीडर बिलकुल ना हों ..........और उसे डाउनलोड करना हों तो कैसे करेंगे



नही होगा...............

----------


## draculla

बात सही है भाई जब कोई सीडर नहीं होगा यानि की कोई फाइल शेयर नहीं करेगा.....जब कोई फाइल शेयर नहीं करेगा तो हम फाइल भी डाउनलोड नहीं कर पायेगें....
कम से कम सीडर तो होता चाहिए....

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

सीडर न होना इस बात की निशानी है की इंटरनेट की दुनिया मे अब इस फ़ाइल की जरूरत किसी को नहीं है। इसलिए धीरे धीरे फ़ाइल अपने आप ही बैक्ग्राउण्ड मे चली जाती है। अब अगर किसी को वाकई फ़ाइल की जरूरत है तो सिर्फ इंतजार ही करना पड़ेगा की कब कोई ऐसा व्यक्ति नेट पर आए जिसने वो फ़ाइल कभी डौन्लोड करी हो और उसने अपलोडिंग बंद न कर दी हो। 

यही कारण है की प्रत्येक डौंलोदर से यह अपेक्षा रहती है कि वो डौन्लोड करने के बाद कम्यूनिटी को अपलोड भी करेगा। ताकि फ़ाइल नेट से गायब न हो जाए........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

सीडर न होना इस बात की निशानी है की इंटरनेट की दुनिया मे अब इस फ़ाइल की जरूरत किसी को नहीं है। इसलिए धीरे धीरे फ़ाइल अपने आप ही बैक्ग्राउण्ड मे चली जाती है। अब अगर किसी को वाकई फ़ाइल की जरूरत है तो सिर्फ इंतजार ही करना पड़ेगा की कब कोई ऐसा व्यक्ति नेट पर आए जिसने वो फ़ाइल कभी डौन्लोड करी हो और उसने अपलोडिंग बंद न कर दी हो। 

यही कारण है की प्रत्येक डौंलोदर से यह अपेक्षा रहती है कि वो डौन्लोड करने के बाद कम्यूनिटी को अपलोड भी करेगा। ताकि फ़ाइल नेट से गायब न हो जाए........

----------


## saam

> * 2: सीदर-* वो कम्प्युटर जिसके पास 100 प्रतिशत फ़ाइल उपलब्ध होती है और वो अपलोड कर रहा  है। 
> *3: लीचर* – वो कम्प्युटर जिसके पास पूरी फ़ाइल नहीं होती और वो डौन्लोड कर रहा है। 
> *4: पीयर (Peer)* - सामान्य भाषा मे पीयर हर वो लीचर  है जिसका डौन्लोड अभी पूरा नहीं हुआ है लेकिन उसके पास फ़ाइल का एक टुकड़ा मौजूद है। अर्थात हर पीयर वास्तव मे



*

भाई peers और  seeders तो समझ में आ गया पर ये जो फोटो में जो हे 1(7)  4(12) इसमें जो 7 और 12 हे ये क्या हे????*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *
> 
> भाई peers और  seeders तो समझ में आ गया पर ये जो फोटो में जो हे 1(7)  4(12) इसमें जो 7 और 12 हे ये क्या हे????*


मित्र ,
ब्रैकेट के बाहर की संख्या बता रही है की आप कितने लोगो से जुड़े हो। अर्थात 1(7) का मतलब है की आपके ग्रुप मे कुल 7 लोग है जीनामे से आप केवल 1 से जुड़े है। पीर और सीदर दोनों के लिए ये ही मतलब है।

----------


## saam

> मित्र ,
> ब्रैकेट के बाहर की संख्या बता रही है की आप कितने लोगो से जुड़े हो। अर्थात 1(7) का मतलब है की आपके ग्रुप मे कुल 7 लोग है जीनामे से आप केवल 1 से जुड़े है। पीर और सीदर दोनों के लिए ये ही मतलब है।


*जुड़ने का मतलब हम कितने लोगो को फाइल दे रहे हे और कितने लोगो से ले रहे हे????*

----------


## Parbat

> दोस्तो यहाँ पर लोग अक्सर ये पूछते रहते हैं की tor*nt से स्पीड में डाउन्लोड कैसे करें।
> 
> तो उनके लिए ये तरीका काफि कारगर सिद्ध होगा। आज़माकर देख सकते हैं।
> 
> सबसे पहले आप गूगल पर torrific लिखकर 
> 
> बटन पर क्लिक करें अब जो साइट आएगी उस पर sign up कर लें। 
> 
> अब किसी भी tor*nt का लिंक पेस्ट करें और get क्लिक करें।
> ...


भाई साहब आप तो कमाल है. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करे. ++++++

----------


## RANAJI1982

> सीडर न होना इस बात की निशानी है की इंटरनेट की दुनिया मे अब इस फ़ाइल की जरूरत किसी को नहीं है। इसलिए धीरे धीरे फ़ाइल अपने आप ही बैक्ग्राउण्ड मे चली जाती है। अब अगर किसी को वाकई फ़ाइल की जरूरत है तो सिर्फ इंतजार ही करना पड़ेगा की कब कोई ऐसा व्यक्ति नेट पर आए जिसने वो फ़ाइल कभी डौन्लोड करी हो और उसने अपलोडिंग बंद न कर दी हो। 
> 
> यही कारण है की प्रत्येक डौंलोदर से यह अपेक्षा रहती है कि वो डौन्लोड करने के बाद कम्यूनिटी को अपलोड भी करेगा। ताकि फ़ाइल नेट से गायब न हो जाए........


मित्र बहुत अच्छी जानकारियां दे रहे हो इसके लिये रेपो+ स्वीकार करे


मित्र हम अगर अपनी फ़ाइल अपलोड करे तो कैसे होगी 
 क्या हम बिना डाउनलोड किये भी अपलोड कर सकते है
 उससे हमे क्या लाभ या नुकसान होगा वो भी बताये...........धन्यवाद

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी .............

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी तोर्रेंट के बारे मैं 
इसमे स्पीड कम होती है पर कई बार बहुत काम की चीजे यहाँ से प्राप्त कर सकते है

----------


## Saroz

*क्या ही ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी है इस लिंक पर तोर्रेंट के बारे में.... धन्यवाद् दोस्त fake jee,आपकी तोर्रेंट के बारे में व्याख्यान मुझे अति विवेक पूर्ण लगी....
 +1:salut:*

----------


## param692000

बढ़िया जानकारी मित्र मुझे तोर्रेंट के बारे में कुछ जानकारी थी पैर इतनी गहरी जानकारी नहीं थी जितनी इस सूत्र पैर आके मिली...धन्यवाद

----------


## franky

aapka danywad..achi jankari h....

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *क्या ही ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी है इस लिंक पर तोर्रेंट के बारे में.... धन्यवाद् दोस्त fake jee,आपकी तोर्रेंट के बारे में व्याख्यान मुझे अति विवेक पूर्ण लगी....
>  +1:salut:*


आपके धन्यवाद हेतु ,आपका आभारी हूँ।

----------


## bawa009

The  torrents search engine Torrentz.eu has been shut down or it shows so  because every torrent in it has zero or none dht status.Please check the  site personally to confirm the same.

----------


## pinki14

torrent gov ke dwara band kar diya gya hia . mere system nahi open ho rha hai  , banned by gov show kar rha hai upaye bataye

----------


## junior

> torrent gov ke dwara band kar diya gya hia . mere system nahi open ho rha hai  , banned by gov show kar rha hai upaye bataye


मित्र आप www.zend2.com या www.pagewash.com जैसी प्रोक्सी साईट का उसे कर सकते है, इससे आप कोई तो बेन साईट खोल सकते है

----------


## navinavin

sabhi ko badhai ho extratorrent fir se kaam kar rahi hai government ban khatm kar diya gayaa hai............
:salut:

----------


## sarfira

जेठा भाई filesonic मे मैने एक file uplode किया लेकिन उसका लिंक किसी और को कैसे दे सकते हैं वो लिंक कहाँ पे मिलेगा कृपया बताए

----------


## shankar52

बहुत ही अछि जानकारी दी है आप लोगो ने

----------


## shankar52

> 2: जिस प्रकार एचटीटीपी फ़ाइल डौन्लोड सिस्टम मे हमने एक वेब साइट के माध्यम से अपनी फ़ाइल ढूँढी थी ठीक उसी प्रकार से टोररेंट सर्च इंजिन जैसे की www.isohunt.com , www.btjunkie.org, www.thepiratebay.com की सहायता से अपनी फ़ाइल का टोररेंट धुंदना है। 
> 
> मे इस काम के लिए www.btjunkie.org का प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ।मान लेते है की हमे आज रफी जी के गोल्डेन कलेक्शन को डौन्लोड करना है तो सबसे पहले www.btjunkie.org साइट खोली और वहाँ सर्च के नीचे rafi शब्द टाइप कर दिया जिसके फलस्वरूप निम्न पेज खुल जाएगा।


*बहुत ही  तरीके से  समझाया धन्यवाद*

----------


## pathfinder

> हाँ दोस्त ये आपने बहोत पते की बात कही. वरना खामखाँ ही नेट का बिल बढ़ जाता है. इसलिए नए बंदे जब टोरेंट का इस्तेमाल करे तो चालु कर के भूल न जाए.
> और नाईट-अनलिमिटेड हो तो भी सुबह स्वयं उसको क्लोज करना न भूले! इसके लिए किसी automatic-time सॉफ्टवेयर पर आधारित न रहें.


utorrent का अपना साप्ताहिक scheduler होता है जिसके द्वारा अपलोड डाउनलोड को सरलता से नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है |

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

वाह..... वाह

----------


## rajsun

दोस्त आपका बहुत भुत धन्यवाद +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## asumit

बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .....

----------


## Mr. laddi

*सर जी मैं एक बात पूछना चाहता हूँ की अगर मैंने कुछ फाइल टोरेंट में डाउनलोड के लिए लगाईं है 
उन में से एक पूरी हो गई है और दूसरी शुरू हो गई है और पहली सीडिंग करने लग पड़ी है 
इससे डाउनलोड स्पीड पर कोई फर्क पड़ेगा या सीडिंग बंद कर देने से डाउनलोड स्पीड बढ़ जायेगी 
*

----------


## Mr. laddi

इसमें अपलोड स्पीड कैसे कैसे कण्ट्रोल करे

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मैं एक बात पूछना चाहता हूँ की अगर मैंने कुछ फाइल टोरेंट में डाउनलोड के लिए लगाईं है 
> उन में से एक पूरी हो गई है और दूसरी शुरू हो गई है और पहली सीडिंग करने लग पड़ी है 
> इससे डाउनलोड स्पीड पर कोई फर्क पड़ेगा या सीडिंग बंद कर देने से डाउनलोड स्पीड बढ़ जायेगी 
> *





> इसमें अपलोड स्पीड कैसे कैसे कण्ट्रोल करे


क्या कोई नहीं है ?????????????लगता है सब व्यस्क विभाग के ही ग्राहक थे *

*

----------


## gulluu

> क्या कोई नहीं है ?????????????लगता है सब व्यस्क विभाग के ही ग्राहक थे *
> 
> *


अरे मैं हूँ न दोस्त , आपको जवाब देने के ,लिए  .

----------


## gulluu

> *सर जी मैं एक बात पूछना चाहता हूँ की अगर मैंने कुछ फाइल टोरेंट में डाउनलोड के लिए लगाईं है 
> उन में से एक पूरी हो गई है और दूसरी शुरू हो गई है और पहली सीडिंग करने लग पड़ी है 
> इससे डाउनलोड स्पीड पर कोई फर्क पड़ेगा या सीडिंग बंद कर देने से डाउनलोड स्पीड बढ़ जायेगी 
> *


लद्दी जी , सीडिंग का मतलब होता है अपलोड करना ,यानि जो फाइल आप डाउनलोड कर  चुके हैं उसे दूसरों के साथ शेयर करना , अगर आप ये नही करेंगे तो फिर आप  दूसरों से उम्मीद कैसे करेंगे की वो आपके साथ शेयर करें, यानि की सीडिंग  करना एक अच्छी आदत है ,मतलब जिस साईट से आपने कुछ लिया है ,उसे कुछ दे भी  रहें हैं , रहा सवाल डाउनलोड स्पीड का तो उसका आपकी सीडिंग से कुछ खास लेना  देना नहीं है ,असल में आपकी डाउनलोड स्पीड निर्भर करती है आपके इन्टरनेट  कनेक्शन पर और जिस टोरेंट फाइल को आप डाउनलोड कर रहें हैं उसके सीडर की  संख्या पर , यानि की जितने अधिक लोग /सीडर किसी फाइल को सीड करेंगे उतनी  अधिक स्पीड से आप उसे डाउनलोड कर पाएंगे , और इसकी अधिकतम सीमा होगी उतनी  जितना आपका इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन इजाजत देता है . 
धन्यवाद

----------


## gulluu

> लद्दी जी , सीडिंग का मतलब होता है अपलोड करना ,यानि जो फाइल आप डाउनलोड कर  चुके हैं उसे दूसरों के साथ शेयर करना , अगर आप ये नही करेंगे तो फिर आप  दूसरों से उम्मीद कैसे करेंगे की वो आपके साथ शेयर करें, यानि की सीडिंग  करना एक अच्छी आदत है ,मतलब जिस साईट से आपने कुछ लिया है ,उसे कुछ दे भी  रहें हैं , रहा सवाल डाउनलोड स्पीड का तो उसका आपकी सीडिंग से कुछ खास लेना  देना नहीं है ,असल में आपकी डाउनलोड स्पीड निर्भर करती है आपके इन्टरनेट  कनेक्शन पर और जिस टोरेंट फाइल को आप डाउनलोड कर रहें हैं उसके सीडर की  संख्या पर , यानि की जितने अधिक लोग /सीडर किसी फाइल को सीड करेंगे उतनी  अधिक स्पीड से आप उसे डाउनलोड कर पाएंगे , और इसकी अधिकतम सीमा होगी उतनी  जितना आपका इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन इजाजत देता है . 
> धन्यवाद


एक बात और , सीडिंग तभी करें जब आपके पास अनलिमिटेड डाटा कनेक्शन हो,  क्योंकि डाटा अपलोड करने और डाउनलोड करने में बराबर का खर्च आता है , इसलिए  ये पुनीत कार्य तभी करें जब आपके पास डाटा का अनलिमिटेड कनेक्शन हो ,वर्ना  फाइल कम्पलीट होते ही सीडिंग रोक कर टोरेंट फाइल को रिमूव कर दें .

----------


## RAM2205

* ऐसी जानकारियां  जो मुझे पहले मालूम नहीं था। धन्यवाद*

----------

